# So... why is there no "10% boost" item for the Fairy type?



## nothing to see here (Dec 3, 2014)

Just noticed that they don't seem to have introduced one of the "type-boosting" held items despite introducing a new type.  There's one of the one-use gems for it, but not the regular held item like Charcoal, Mystic Water, and so on.

Any idea why? They just kinda forgot to put one in, or what?


----------



## M&F (Dec 3, 2014)

It may have been considered redundant to add one due to Plates doing the same thing as these items but better (and Fairy-types do have a respective Plate).

I still would have liked to see a 10% boost item for Fairy-types, since those items are less bland than the Plates, but oh well. It's not even as if it'd be hard to come up with one, they could just bring the Pink Bow back from Gen II with a new effect.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 29, 2018)

Hopefully they'll have one for gen 8 xD

I guess fairy is still pretty new anyways


----------

